# Stauden kippen um - "Gerüstpflanzen"?



## Anja W. (26. Aug. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Minigarten hinterm Haus habe ich den Fokus auf Insektenpflanzen gelegt. Sieht auch alles sehr schön aus. Allerdings sind die meisten Stauden dort komischerweise nicht sehr standfest. Egal, ob das große Fetthenne, __ Kugeldisteln, Bergbohnenkraut, Duftnessel, __ Eisenkraut oder __ Glockenblumen sind. Selbst die Lavendelblüten neigen sich zu einer Seite. Es ist egal, ob ich mit Staudendünger, Kompost oder gar nicht dünge. Ebenso liegt es nicht am Gießverhalten oder an der Temperatur. Alles haben ich oder die Natur schon ausprobiert. Ich haben mal gesehen, dass sie in englischen Gärten Haselzweige zwischen die Stauden stecken. Ich selbst habe überall diese Drahtbögen zwischen. Sieht man kaum. 
Ist das bei Euch auch so? Habt Ihr Ideen für standfeste Insektenpflanzen, die ich dazwischen setzen könnte? 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## ina1912 (27. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Anja! 

der Tipp mit den Engländern und den Haselzweigen ist mir auch als erstes eingefallen, das wirkt am natürlichsten. Ich persönlich benutze meist dunkelgrün lackierte Metall - Staudenhalter aus dem Baumarkt, aber wenn die nicht reichen (und ich kaufe jedes Jahr welche dazu), dann auch Zweige.
mit Gerüstpflanzen ist das jetzt nicht so einfach, das kommt zu sehr auf Deinen Standort an. Sonneneinstrahlung, Beschattung, Bodendurchlässigkeit und Bodenfeuchte, PH-Wert, Windschutz, insgesamt geschütztes Kleinklima mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit oder offenes Gelände? Sicher wird es Pflanzen geben, die mit allem Möglichen zurecht kommen. evtl. sehr langsam wachsende Koniferen wie muschelzypresse oder Säuleneibe.
bei einigen der von Dir aufgezählten Stauden ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass das eher was für die sogenannte Präriebepflanzung ist, also magerer Boden, sehr durchlässig. Wenn Du da den puren Mist darunter verteilst, wächst Stiel und Blattwerk sehr üppig, da kann es dann auch zum Umfallen kommen. zb bei der Distel. Auch Fetthenne und __ Lavendel wachsen eigentlich auf kargem Boden und brauchen die brütende Sonne den ganzen Tag. Die anderen kenne ich jetzt nicht so genau.

mehr fällt mir nicht erstmal nicht ein, vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand zu Wort. 

lg Ina


----------



## Anja W. (27. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Ina
richtig, da sind viele Präriepflanzen drunter. Der Standort ist sehr heiß, sonnig und trocken, es weht oft kein Lüftchen. Der Boden besteht aus Sand und dem, was ich mittlerweile an Pflanzerde und Rindenhumus verarbeitet habe. Ich nehme keinen Mist, sondern Kompost, den es hier bei der Abfallwirtschaft umsonst gibt. Der ist schon sehr fein, so dass ich ihn gut den Schwach- und Starkzehrern zuordnen kann. 
Die grünen Dinger aus dem Baumarkt nehme ich ja auch schon in allen Varianten. Da bin ich auch jedes Jahr ein guter Kunde. Dieses Jahr habe ich irgendwo 2 gekauft, die nicht nur einen Bogen, sondern einen viele kleine, flache Bögen nebeneinander haben und mehr moosgrün, als flaschengrün sind. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wo ich die herhabe. Ich war wieder mal in soo vielen Baumärkten ... 
Bei meiner Koniferenallergie und dem Minigarten hier sind das leider keine Alternativen. Ich dachte eigentlich an fest stehende Stauden, die, wenn möglich, auch noch den Insekten was bieten. Also eierlegende Wolmilchsäue 

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------

